# Posting problems



## Rose Pink (May 15, 2007)

Last night I posted a response to a thread on the lounge.  After typing my response, I submitted it.  It took a very long time and then I got the "can not display this page" page.  However, I see that my response _was_ posted but that it does not show up as a new response on the main page.  The thread indicates that the poster prior to me is the last post and the post was not moved to the top to indicate there is a new response.  My post is there but it wouldn't appear there is any new post by scanning the lounge's list of threads.  What's up?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 15, 2007)

The board has suffered database problems the last couple of days.  We've been in constant contact with support at our server, and they've changed and tweaked a bunch of stuff, sometimes making things worse.  Last night was the very worst, but it seems to be okay now.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 15, 2007)

Well, now it is showing up.  Did you do that?  Thanks.  You are very fast!


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2007)

Adding to what Doug said, one of those problems occurred at just about the time you were posting last night, 11:29 EDT. That explains the problem you encountered then.

I can't explain what you are seeing. When I view your post (the one starting "Wow...."), it shows as the most recent post in the thread and is at the bottom of the thread, as it should be. Also, when I look at the list of threads for the Lounge, that thread shows up right where it should be chronologically, with your post showing as the last one posted to the thread.

I checked the options you have selected in your profile for displaying threads, because two of the options don't always show posts in the order that they are posted. However, your chosen option ("Linear - Oldest First") shows you posts in chronological order, meaning that you shouldn't see what you did see!

Thus, my suggestion to try clicking on your browser's refresh button when viewing the list of Lounge topics or the thread in question to see what happens. If that doesn't work, try logging out of the BBS, logging in again and then see what it looks like.


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2007)

Rose Pink, we posted at the same time!

Doug doesn't control what you see. Your selected options control what you see, as explained in my above post. 

My guess is that what you saw was a carryover from last night's problem, especially if you didn't log out after posting your message last night. That's why I suggested logging out. I guess it wasn't necessary!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 15, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> Well, now it is showing up.  Did you do that?  Thanks.  You are very fast!


Yes, I had the bbs rebuild its counters to update all the new post information.

They finally seemed to find the magic combination of settings at 11:45 pm EDT last night -- at least that was the timestamp on the final emailed vBulletin Database Error email I received.  I didn't realize there was a problem with the new post indication until reading your message.


----------



## Dave M (May 15, 2007)

Well, it's clear I didn't know what I was talking about....

Thanks, Doug.


----------

